# Музыка, которая нравится 2021



## akok

Старая тема находиться здесь


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Cradle of Filth


----------



## КириллЛазарев

Sergey566 написал(а):


>


Музыка, которая актуальная вне времени


----------



## Theriollaria

КириллЛазарев написал(а):


> Музыка, которая актуальная вне времени


Только нам с Вами. Молодёжь уже не особо такую.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria

https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2021/03/21/3670137/91ea46f9cb6eac9be5f032d579bfdd5f.mp4


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Veremey

Zivert/Maks Barskih - Bestsseler, очень крутая песня.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## monowar




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Theriollaria

https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2021/04/02/3690399/4cd8a4b532c863870c7313a15ee7eb2e.mp4


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor

Великолепный супружеский дуэт! Юмор в музыке - это "что-нибудь особенного"


----------



## Candellmans

_Dimmu Borgir_


----------



## Candellmans

во имя отца и сына и святаго духа, аминь.


----------



## Candellmans

Ария


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Тибул

я щас немцами - Victory заслушиваюсь


----------



## Candellmans

Тибул написал(а):


> я щас немцами - Victory заслушиваюсь


Немцы - сила


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Што не таГ ?


----------



## Candellmans

Эх Женюлькиин


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Severnyj




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Самый дорогой барабанщик


----------



## Candellmans

Lars Ulrich


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


>


Какой ужас !


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Джеймс гитарлоф навешел хих


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Старый стал Хэтфилд


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

гитарка у басиста зелёненькая - RickenBeiker


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Бородатый Ларс Ульрих


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Бородатый Ларс Ульрих


Джеймс Хэтфилд


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

https://safezone.cc/threads/muzyka-kotoraja-nravitsja-2021.38214/page-6


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Гитарка Гибсон


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Джеймс гитарлоф навешел хих


Gibson gitara


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Rammstein - Deutschland (Official Video)​


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Турин, Италия


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor

Ждём конец ноября


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Гибсон - супер гитара Кирк Нэммет


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Такое железо стоит Мустанг


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Металлика


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Турин, Италия


пятёрку ясно никто не поставит но и честь будет чиста


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

В Италии мужчины дали жару ага


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


старые уже дяденьки


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Unforgiven

Ну, не плохо же ?!?!


----------



## Unforgiven

Никогда не думал, что эстрадную весчь, пусть даже и не плохую можно подать по своему, по особому, не слюняво, что ли. Вот послушайте, как парень исполнил казалось бы всем знакомую песню. Зараза, как подал. зацепил за живое. Как будто спел о том, что сам пережил.


----------



## Candellmans

@Candellmans,Мдя )


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> ,Мдя )


В смысле ?! Хорошо или нет ?


----------



## Candellmans

Конечео хорошо


----------



## Unforgiven

Услышав это автор песни и исполнитель Валерий Кипелов сказал, что так эту песню не исполнял ещё никто, пожалуй даже я сам и взял этого мальчишку с собой на " Нашествие ". Слушайте.




Не знаю, нужно ли ещё что то комментировать. По моему пацан всё сказал, что хотел в своём пении.


----------



## Unforgiven

Ребятки, простите, а вот тут мы с женой и сыном даже прослезились...


----------



## Candellmans

Dirckshnaieder он такой, у него еще пачка есть песен таких, ага


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Sturm und Drang - Indian


----------



## Candellmans

Мунспилл - это португалистые португальцы!


----------



## Candellmans

> Португалия жжёт! Ага!


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Хэдфилд с кружкой с рассолом  хи-хи-хи ))


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2021/03/21/3670137/91ea46f9cb6eac9be5f032d579bfdd5f.mp4


Мдяяя,колхоз редкостный ))


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Гибсон гитарюга, ага
Дорого богато...


----------



## Unforgiven

А вот каково ?


----------



## Candellmans

Sandor написал(а):


> Ждём конец ноября


Конец ноября Мужчины появятся?


----------



## Sandor

Обижаешь 
Я уже посмотрел стрим, а теперь подробно и вдумчиво пересматриваю!
Не умею красиво выражаться, поэтому процитирую знакомого:


> Уф-ф! Это не сон!
> Я просто рыдаю от счастья - реальный процесс рождения величайшего альбома "Лет ит би" ! Со всеми муками "родов" и с потрясающими битловскими шутками, ржачем, уморительным пением сквозь зубы, взаимными подколами, руганью, мерянием п***ьками, стёбом политиков и прессы, и ощущаемым всеми уже грядущим распадом, но в итоге - абсолютный, сияющий шедевр - одна из вершин мировой рок-культуры. Мощные, зрелые, тонкие, вдохновенные, великолепные, творящие музыку (и историю !) "Битлз" во всей красе ! Низкий поклон великому Питеру Джексону за этот фильм!


Подписываюсь под каждым словом!

(К слову, там три части по три часа каждая!!!)


----------



## Candellmans

Обижать ни кого не хотел, если так получилось - извините.
Прошу прощения


----------



## Sandor

Не, я не обиделся. Чтоб это подчеркнуть там стоит смайлик. Ну, есть такое (в некотором смысле жаргонное) выражение


----------



## Unforgiven

Sandor написал(а):


> Не, я не обиделся. Чтоб это подчеркнуть там стоит смайлик. Ну, есть такое (в некотором смысле жаргонное) выражение


Простите, до сих пор не понимаю, почему Битлз считают великой группой, тем более роковой. Роком там и не пахнет, разве что рок-н-ролличики с примитивными легковесными текстами ?! А в основном типичная попса. Да, высокого качества, со своим стилем, но попса. Великая ?! В смысле раскрученности и бешенного, по тем временам, коммерческого успеха ?! Да, безусловно, но не более. Песен с глубоким текстом, смысловой нагрузкой, у них едва ли с десяток наберётся за всю их историю существования. включая группу " Крылья " Пола. Было ещё пару-тройку толковых песен в сольной работе Леннона. И всё, по совести говоря.


----------



## Candellmans

Светлая память!


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


УЛЬРИХ


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Mдя


----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> Простите, до сих пор не понимаю, почему Битлз считают великой группой, тем более роковой. Роком там и не пахнет, разве что рок-н-ролличики с примитивными легковесными текстами ?! А в основном типичная попса. Да, высокого качества, со своим стилем, но попса. Великая ?! В смысле раскрученности и бешенного, по тем временам, коммерческого успеха ?! Да, безусловно, но не более. Песен с глубоким текстом, смысловой нагрузкой, у них едва ли с десяток наберётся за всю их историю существования. включая группу " Крылья " Пола. Было ещё пару-тройку толковых песен в сольной работе Леннона. И всё, по совести говоря.


у Градского было гораздо много интересных вещей


----------



## Sandor

Unforgiven написал(а):


> не понимаю, почему Битлз считают великой группой


Даже не хочу спорить.
Просто позволю себе процитировать известную шутку Раневской:


> Когда в Москву привезли Мону Лизу, все ходили на нее смотреть. Фаина Георгиевна услышала разговор двух чиновников из Министерства культуры. Один утверждал, что картина не произвела на него впечатления. Раневская заметила:
> - Эта дама в течение стольких веков на таких людей производила впечатление, что теперь она сама вправе выбирать, на кого ей производить впечатление, а на кого нет!


----------



## Candellmans

Ахаха ))


----------



## Unforgiven

Sandor написал(а):


> Даже не хочу спорить.
> Просто позволю себе процитировать известную шутку Раневской:


Здорово, мне понравилось. Сравнить великое творение великого художника и коммерческий поп-проект. Это всё равно, как знаменитое сравнение пениса с пальцем руки.


----------



## Unforgiven

Sandor написал(а):


> Даже не хочу спорить.
> Просто позволю себе процитировать известную шутку Раневской:


Кстати, я служил в ГДР ( этой страны уже нет ). Так вот. Я 5 раз был в знаменитой Дрезденской картинной галерее на экскурсии вместе со своей ротой. Это были дни выставок великих шедевров разных художников из разных музеев и хранилищ мира. В оригиналах. Видел и это полотно. И хоть большинство из нас, солдат, прапорщиков и офицеров слабо разбирались в живописи. удивление, восхищение и радость созерцания величия искусства была у всех, без исключения. Так что, уважаемый, вы немного не туда, да и Фаина Георгиевна не о том. Не надо передяргивать.


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ахаха ))


А что ах ?! " моргенштернов ", " бузовых ", " леди гаг " слушают и восторгаются сотни тысяч. Может мне и их причислить к лику великих ?


----------



## Candellmans

Чтобы дубля не получилось - оставьте самую последнюю. Если не затруднит.


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans

Cinderella

Moskow 1991


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Cinderella
> 
> Moskow 1991


----------



## Candellmans

Re lacks


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>





Candellmans написал(а):


> Турин, Италия


Жестко


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Хеммет отжигаает


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

В


Candellmans написал(а):


>


Гитrака Bitdevenderhttps://youtu.be/iL42fwM5muE


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Злобные гитарюги. : )


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## machito




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

*Manowar





*


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Бороду все отрастили ? Гы-гы


----------



## Candellmans

Не получится - начали не с того.


----------



## Candellmans

Вот завтра может к вам и постучится возможно инет


Candellmans написал(а):


>


СУГОДНЯ К ТЕБЕ ПРИКЛЕЮСЬ ДА ДА.


----------



## Candellmans

что ж ты да же на суп не спрятался??


----------



## Candellmans

Я Ваообщета дома у себя - для информации


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Candellmans

Phoenix написал(а):


>


Крутяк?


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Крутяк?


----------



## Phoenix

во крутяк!


----------



## Candellmans

Mexica


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

Дыши, на многих языках


----------



## Candellmans

И трава у дома крутяк, и вторая песня угу


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


>


В этом направлении больше по душе 




 и


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven

Вот то же прикольно, весело.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## machito

Donna Summer​


----------



## Unforgiven

machito написал(а):


> Donna Summer​


У вас прекрасный вкус. Вот ещё, слушаем...


----------



## machito

Unforgiven написал(а):


> У вас прекрасный вкус.


зависит от настроения


----------



## Unforgiven

machito написал(а):


> зависит от настроения


От настроения зависит жанр желаемой музыки на данный момент, но не уровень исполнителя. Вкус или есть или его нет.


----------



## Candellmans

Эх Женюлькин, ругацца буду, ага


----------



## Candellmans

Hipocrisy


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Укушу ага


----------



## Unforgiven

Я и такое уважаю, а как вам ?!












Кстати, под вторую весчь Елизавета Тактамышева стала чемпионкой мира.


----------



## Candellmans

Я любую музыку перевариваю


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

А не плохо, весьма...


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## yliankasian




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## vitalie




----------



## vitalie




----------



## Candellmans

*Cradle of Filth LIFE*


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans

Новый, Суровый от Hipocrysy


----------



## Unforgiven

И ещё вот...


----------



## Unforgiven

Недавно помещал кавер Пушного на песню Высоцкого " Высота ", вот ещё, прямо в тему...




Да и эти в жилу будут...


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven

Простая и прикольная весчь...


----------



## Unforgiven

А тут только клипы можно помещать или можно немного поболтать ?.
Я тут наушники себе качественные приобрёл SHURE SRH1540, ну и сел их тестировать. Ставлю я Celtic Frost альбом Into The Pandemonium и... ребята, спустя многие годы я наконец то понял, почему огромное количество грандов рока разных направлений считают эту группу, а в особенности именно это альбом шедевром и вообще переломным альбомом в роке, а так же почему Pink Floyd причисляют к великим. Оказывается, тут важны качество звука. слышимость полутонов и " периферийных " звуков. В общем, я в шоке...


----------



## Candellmans

Сильная группа, хоть я и слушаю не шибко лёгкую музыку, нодля меня Celtic тяжёл


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Сильная группа, хоть я и слушаю не шибко лёгкую музыку, нодля меня Celtic тяжёл


Да у них все альбомы абсолютно разные, предпоследний Cold Lake вашпе хард - глэм. Правда какой то не весёлый, даже зловещий.


----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> Да у них все альбомы абсолютно разные, предпоследний Cold Lake вашпе хард - глэм.


Ну я в основном первые слушал несколько штук - а там прям тяжесть-тяжесть...


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну я в основном первые слушал несколько штук - а там прям тяжесть-тяжесть...


Ну, тогда вот не тяжёлые, но...


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Вообще эта вещь уже не раз и не два здесь выкладывалась.


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> Вообще эта вещь уже не раз и не два здесь выкладывалась.


вообще здесь выкладывались вещи не раз  об этом - никаму!

Вы что то новое выложили?

Тогда не будем


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> вообще здесь выкладывались вещи не раз  об этом - никаму!
> 
> Вы что то новое выложили?
> 
> Тогда не будем


Даладна те. чё ты сраза...


----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> Даладна те. чё ты сраза...


Ну вот и оставим


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну вот и оставим


Таки да...


----------



## Candellmans

Женюлькин


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Укушу


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Бе бе бе

Угу


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Вот так вот


----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> Вообще эта вещь уже не раз и не два здесь выкладывалась.


Что в этом плохого?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Новый HIpocrysy


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Что в этом плохого?


Да ничего, просто хочется разнообразия...
которым, к сожалению группа Арч не блещет.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

*Arch Enemy*


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Новый HIpocrysy


Пухленький заец Мдя!


----------



## Candellmans

Пощады не жду 
Хипокриси


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


>


Warlocr


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Warlocr


Наверное всё таки
Warlock​



, хотя я не настаиваю...


----------



## Candellmans

Ибо не фи


Candellmans написал(а):


>


Гибсон - суроя веччь


----------



## Candellmans

Hipocrisy


----------



## Candellmans

какая то ужасная опа


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> какая то ужасная опа


Такая ? ...


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Unforgiven

Theriollaria написал(а):


>


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans

Paradise Lost


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Paradise Lost


Ну, если Парадайз то тогда...


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

И как же без этих...




этих...




этих...




И немножечко наших...


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Вот почему, извините, я против частых повторов. Я не против вашего увлечения Арч Энеми ( хотя, сами по себе они очень однообразны, до жути, там за всю их историю существования по настоящему классных, узнаваемых вещей от силы десяток ). Просто хочется людям показать побольше разной хорошей музыки.
Вот смотрите как наша девушка рвёт поющую Италию. " ... и рукоплещет восхищённый зал..."


----------



## Candellmans

Я Вас понял. Но как правило я на чём либо на долго не залипаю 
Просто материала по музыке здесь много, поэтому проще повторится, а потом сообщить модераторам чтобы уничтожили дубль.
Ну и наконец: кого мы можем послушать в тяжёлом стиле со времён Доры и Литы? Что то никто на ум не приходит, разве что Арч Енеми, плюс всётаки мелодия присутствует, а не бренчание унылое на двух аккордах, имхо ))


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> .
> Ну и наконец: кого мы можем послушать в тяжёлом стиле со времён Доры и Литы? Что то никто на ум не приходит, разве что Арч Енеми, плюс всётаки мелодия присутствует, а не бренчание унылое на двух аккордах, имхо ))


Тут я готов поспорит и сильно. Причём здесь тяжесть, я говорю о хорошей музыке. А она есть в любых стилях. И арчи не образец, и далеко не образец. Аккордов конечно не три, но рифы постоянно приблизительно одни и те же. построение песен, вокала и т.п. однотипное, однообразное.


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Тётенька злая хих


----------



## Unforgiven

Тётеньки добрые, мяу...


----------



## Candellmans

ОТ ТАГ ОТ


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> ОТ ТАГ ОТ


Ото ж и воно... а и так исчё...


----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> Ото ж и воно... а и так исчё...


Всё окей


----------



## Unforgiven

А ещё так бывает. КISS без масок, на акустических гитарах...


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Вот как то так...




так...




так...




так..




, ну и так...


----------



## Unforgiven

Держи.....


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну и что?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Арч Энеми


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


гитарка Гибсон, ага


----------



## Candellmans

Ларс волшебник


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Sandor написал(а):


>


----------



## Unforgiven

Sandor написал(а):


>


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Зиверт


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Италия, Турин


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Зиверт


Zivert
Hypocrisy​


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Металлика


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


Турин Италия


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> Арч Энеми


Арч Энеми


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Арч Энеми


----------



## Candellmans

Americanista Tama


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Americanista Tama


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Н ню


----------



## Unforgiven

Земля - планета большая, пока не сдохла таланты были, есть и, надеюсь, ещё будут, и по тяжеляку много есть интересного. Что ж всё вокруг Арчи, да Металлики крутиться. Вот, держите... и это только у одних Макса и Игоря Кавалеры, сыновей эмигранта из Белгород-Днестровского.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


>


----------



## Sergei

Кино (Виктор Цой) - Кончится лето


Песня "Кончится лето" (Черный альбом) 1990, автор Виктор Цой. В ней звучит грусть и прощание, словно было предчувствие... Звуковая дорожка в моего клипа версии 2013 была с CD 1994, Австрия (General Records). В этой - запись с магнитной кассеты (Южная Корея), которая считается у ценителей...




ok.ru


----------



## Sergei

[URL unfurl=Переремен Яндекс — поиск по видео


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Грандиозный Шухер


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Музыка Иоганна - Себастьяна Баха, слова Сергея Александровича Есенина... шедевр современного российского искусства...


----------



## Unforgiven

Отдыхаем


----------



## Candellmans

Brabus Merses Bens


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans

Любиымая певица мдя


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Любиымая певица мдя


А это моя... и что интересно, поёт на моём родном языке !!!


----------



## Candellmans

Не курю,не пью.Другим не желаю.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Двух метровый лоб.Дя дя.


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Не курю,не пью.Другим не желаю.


А я вот пью, прямо сейчас пью, Ессентуки 4, и другим желаю


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans

Sia люблю!


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Sia люблю!


А я жену свою люблю, первую и единственную, вот уже 27 лет.


----------



## Candellmans

Любимя


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Любимя


Самая !!!


----------



## Candellmans

Добрейши души чловек


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Добрейши души чловек
> 
> [А у неё ещё есть песни, не только эта, представляешь ?


----------



## akok

2022 на дворе, пора создавать новую тему.


----------

